# [H] Fusion sucht Dich!



## Yanahh (8. Februar 2011)

Fusion ist ein Zusammenschluss der beiden Raidgilden Awaken und Exless. Der Großteil der Spieler raidet bereits erfolgreich seit mehreren Jahren gemeinsam den 25er Content und kann u.a. Raiderfolge wie:
# BT: 9/9
# SWP: 5/6
# Ulduar HC: 12/13 + Algalon
# PdOK: 5/5 (50 Tries left)
# ICC HC: 11/12
inklusive mehrere Severfirstkills vorweisen. Entsprechend gefestigt ist der Gildenkern.
Unser Augenmerk liegt auch mit Cataclysm weiterhin bei 25er Raids, wobei wir den Anspruch hegen um Firstkills mitzuspielen. Dafür suchen wir engagierte Spieler mit der gleichen Zielsetzung.


Raidzeiten (während Progress)

Sonntag: 18:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Montag: 18:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Dienstag: 18:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Mittwoch: 18:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstag: 18:30 - 23:00 Uhr

Grundsätzlich sollte ihr zu allen Raids verfügbar sein. Eine Anwesenheit bei mindestens 60% der Raids (3/5) wird vorausgesetzt. Darüber hinaus erwarten wir auch Aktivität abseits der 25er Raids. Die Anzahl der Raidtage kann außerhalb des Progress von der Gildenleitung beschränkt werden.


Klassen- & Spielverständnis

Wir erwarten, dass ihr euch auch mit der Theorie eurer Klasse beschäftigt (Foren, Spreadsheets) und euch über noch unbekannte Bosse selbstständig informiert (Videos, Guides). Desweiteren solltest ihr Spaß an Herausforderungen wie Hardmodes und Achievements haben und die entsprechende Ausdauer und Konzentrationsfähigkeit mitbringen.


Ausrüstung

Die Ausrüstung eures Charakters sollte dem jeweils aktuellen PvE-Inhalt des Spiels angemessen sein. Dies beinhaltet eine sinnvolle Zusammenstellung, sowie optimale Sockelung und Verzauberung.


Kommunikation

Wir legen Wert auf Kommunikation und Integration in die Gilde. Dazu ist eine gewisse Präsenz im Teamspeak auch abseits der Raids, sowie im Forum unabdingbar. Zudem solltet ihr die nötige Reife mitbringen um auch Kritik umsetzen zu können.


Was wird gesucht?

Zur Zeit suchen wir so ziemlich jede Klasse mit jeder Skillung um möglichst optimal die 25iger Raids bestreiten zu können.


Fragen?

Kein Problem sprecht uns gerne an! Die direkten Ansprechpartner entnehmt ihr am einfachsten unserer Webseite unter www.ek-Fusion.at .
Oder fragt ingame einen unserer Member ob wer von der Leitung da ist ;-)



i.A. von Fusion (www.ek-fusion.at)


----------



## Yanahh (15. Februar 2011)

Suchen zur Zeit speziell für HC Raids


----------



## Yanahh (16. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Naho (4. Mai 2011)

Derzeitiger Content Stand 6/13 Hero


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. Mai 2011)

6/13 Hero!

Schurken, Hexer, HEALER, Druidentank dringend gesucht


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (20. Mai 2011)

7/13 Hero, Valiona Down


----------

